# اقدم لكم وبفخر صور شهداء الكشح



## shamoun (14 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## مينا جوزيف نجيب (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقدم لكم وبفخر صور شهداء الكشح*

شكرا على صورك


----------



## Meriamty (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقدم لكم وبفخر صور شهداء الكشح*



مع المسيح ذاك افضل جداااا 

ميرسى جدا على الصورة 

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## pc1 (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقدم لكم وبفخر صور شهداء الكشح*

لسة لم ارى


----------



## فرعون الكلمات (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقدم لكم وبفخر صور شهداء الكشح*

يا كشح 
يا كشح قد ضاق المدي ببكائي 
ماذا تفيد مراثي الشعرائي
هل يرد الدمع المهين كرامتاً    نزعت بغير استقايد وشرائي 
يا شهيدي الصغير دمك البريئ يثور في ا عضائي 
هل امسكت يدك الضعيفه خنجراً أم رحت ترفع رايه الأبائي 
الكشح تبكي والدموع غزيرتاً  والعرض مغتصب بلا استحيائي 

 اذكروني في صلاتكم /   فرعون الكلمات​


----------



## hany10 (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اقدم لكم وبفخر صور شهداء الكشح*

الله محبه


----------



## elol201030 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا موجود


----------



## بحبك يا رب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يرحمنا مع المسيح افضل من هنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مع المسيح افضل جدا 
مرسىىىىى على الصوره 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## zama (3 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يتصرف
انا كان عندى فيلم الجنازة للكشح


----------



## aymanfree (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لييييييييييك وربنا يعوضك تعب محبتتتتتتتتتتتتتك


----------

